# Nail Clippers



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I know this has been discussed a hundred times, and I did use the search function to see if I could find something, but no luck.

Here's my question: I'm in the market for a new nail clipper for the "kids". We now own a quillotine type clipper, that's getting dull (always was dull) and the small breed clipper with nail guard (so you don't cut off too much at a time). I would love to buy a pair that is sharp enough to get a clean cut without twisting or splintering the nail. Is there such a thing?

What clippers do you find best? Do you also file the nail after cutting? I try not to cut too close, to avoid the quick. Am I leaving the nails too long? I hear them clicking on the floor and have heard some say that's not good......

Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh this is on my mind too.

Just this morning, I was thinking I need to buy some and start clipping her nails, we have been taking her to the vet by our office and letting them do it, but she hates the vet and has a panic attack when we even get on the road that heads to it,

I want to start trying to do this again, and would love to hear any recommendations as well, so I'll mark this thread 

Has anyone used the Miracle coat Quick finder that flashes a light when its safe to cut? Is it worth the expense?

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I definitely need that gadget. I cut Rosies nails this morning and wouldn't you know, I cut one to close. She yipped and tried to get away and it bleed and bleed. I just kept clipping though to stop and I would never get her to let me again. After I did 2 more nails, she calmed down and the rest was uneventful. But it really did bleed. By the time we got the bath though it was a distant memory to Rosie. Now if I could just get to stand still for the blow dryer.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hear you, Lucile! I snipped a nail too close last weekend. Yipped and bled all over - geez, can those things bleed! I had read about the corn starch and that stopped it immediately. I need to get back to walking him more on cement sidewalks - that seems to keep the nails filed off a lot more. But maybe it isn't so good, cuz I hadn't cut them in awhile and he DID NOT LIKE IT! We would do a nail, give a treat. Aug-Dog didn't like the blow dryer either. I now put a towel in my lap, get him situated there and just use my old hair dryer and now he nearly falls asleep. Probably isn't the best set-up, but he tolerates it and I like holding him so it works for us.

Anyway, I am interested in hearing what others use that works well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww  poor baby, I've done that once to Gucci, cut and make her bleed, but that is because she fights so much and doesn't make it an easy task, that's why I started letting the vet do it 

has anyone used the styptic powder? Does it work? I read its supposed to stop the bleeding and the pain.

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the human ,(large size) ones. You can see better where you're cutting. They stay sharpe a long time. and are cheap.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

What about the peticure?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have the peticure and I"m not impressed with it, mine is kinda, well..junk. It keeps falling apart and the replacement sanders don't work well, and its hard to use, IMO.

I never thought of using human clippers, toe nail ones?

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Kara, I've tried them all. And like I said, you can see exactly where you're cutting.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just may have to try that out tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I have a new pair around here

thanks!
Kara


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the toe nail clipper suggestion. 

Thanks, Dave. I'll give it a try. I know they cut sharply and won't splinter the nail.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I always keep the styptic powder on hand and it works really well. We always did our poodle's nails ourselves but for some reason don't have the nerve to do Abby's!

Dave, do you use the clippers that have the curved handles or the regular straight kind of clipper? We have both types and use the handled kind for my dad's super tough toe nails and they work great.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Kathie, they are probably just as good so long as their good quality ones.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Today was bath and grooming day in our house. I tried the toenail clippers. WHAT A GREAT THING!! Lucy, who hates getting her nails clipped, didn't even flinch when I cut them. I was able to get a nice, clean cut and take my time getting shorter a little at a time.

Dave, thanks for this great tip!

Here's Lucy resting after her bath and clip. She's still a little damp, but squeaky clean!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Toenail clippers and styptic powder going on my list. Have the guillotine clippers and I think they are hard to position - obviously, since I have cut toenails too far twice now. Corn starch did work well to stop the bleeding, however, and he didn't appear to be in pain after the initial cut where I sliced the quick.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad it worked for you Rory. Mind you they won't work well with bigger dogs. But the lesson we learned is to do them regularly. Once the quick gets longer and longer ,it makes it tougher to get them down to a proper size. I think many of us are guilty of leaving them get too long. The key is to start young with desensitizing them and making it as pleasant as possible. She does look pretty though. Next time might be easier hopefully.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Toenail clippers and styptic powder going on my list. Have the guillotine clippers and I think they are hard to position - obviously, since I have cut toenails too far twice now. Corn starch did work well to stop the bleeding, however, and he didn't appear to be in pain after the initial cut where I sliced the quick.


 Linda, when in a bind, and you have a bleeder, rub the nail in a bar of soap. It acts as a disinfectant , and might help prevent your dog from licking it off.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Linda, when in a bind, and you have a bleeder, rub the nail in a bar of soap. It acts as a disinfectant , and might help prevent your dog from licking it off.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

These are the ones I use. I have the ones without the finger rest. I love them. I do not like the guillotine type. I can't see what I am doing with them. I cut my guys nails every 2 weeks. I don't take them too short.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Grooming-Tools-Small-Pet-Nail-Scissors-wFinger-Rest/44496.uts


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the Resco guilatine (sp?) clippers. It can be hard to see sometimes. I have replacement blades but haven't needed them yet. Not sure if they last long or not. Actually, I have only needed to do his nails 3 or 4 times so far due to nails getting clipped at grooming, neutering, etc. His coat grows so so fast but not his nails. 

He is due now though- but he is also due for grooming again! Going even shorter this time 

I really agree about often is better. Otherwise the quick will grow long and little trims will be needed till the quick recedes.

The petedge master clippers look nice. Good price too. I may try those some day.


Lucy looks so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

iluvhavs said:


> I know this has been discussed a hundred times, and I did use the search function to see if I could find something, but no luck.
> 
> Here's my question: I'm in the market for a new nail clipper for the "kids". We now own a quillotine type clipper, that's getting dull (always was dull) and the small breed clipper with nail guard (so you don't cut off too much at a time). I would love to buy a pair that is sharp enough to get a clean cut without twisting or splintering the nail. Is there such a thing?
> 
> ...


ound:ound:ound: The clippers I like best are the ones held in the hand of the groomer!ound:ound:ound: (Sorry... I couldn't help myself. Kodi IS getting better about it, but nail clipping is STILL a two-person operation!)


----------



## nycali (Sep 6, 2010)

I was not aware that the quick gets longer if the nail is not cut regularly enough, is that a general consensus?
Is the quick easy or difficult to see? Or is it the the dog tends to be fidgety that causes the accidental injury?


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a link that I found really helpful. It also helped me become much more brave 

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/resourcesgeneral/a/nailtrim.htm

Tracey


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Tracey, that was a helpful link!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

You're welcome


----------

